# Pregnant goat?



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

I bought my goat in July and the seller said she was bred. She's 3 yrs old and has had previous pregnancies. No idea when she's due but no later than December. She hasn't had a huge belly, rather on the small side. Three weeks ago she became friendly and actually licked my arm. she had been very aloof before then. Two weeks ago her belly seemed to have dropped. She looked really skinny on her right side and her backbone looked prominent. This week she's eating like crazy and both sides are pooching out. She's had some small amounts of clear discharge. A week ago she had more than usual. Now she has very little discharge. I've never felt any babies and her udders are unchanged (no milk). Could she possibly not be pregnant? Or is this normal?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you post a picture of her back end with her lady parts showing?


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

No idea how to post pic on here. I'm a newbie to the goats and this forum.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

You press reply and scroll down. Press 'manage attachments' then pick with file you want to upload.
I hope this helped.


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

I could email u pics but that's about as tech savvy as I get.


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

It doesn't work on my phone.


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

I hope this works...


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Well I had posted more than one pick but I don't see the rest!


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Here's another one...


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Are these good or do u need more?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

The discharge kind of looks like the discharge associated with heat. Have you noticed her flagging her tail at all or crying? In my experience, discharge while pregnant seems to have a slight brownish tint to it. I don't do well with pooch tests so I'm no help there.

What part of December would be the latest she's be due? Of it's the first part she should start bagging soon of she's pregnant.


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

We got her in mid July and we don't own any bucks. So it would be mid December at latest. It was odd that she got friendly and her belly dropped noticeably. Does that happen when they're in heat?


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Here is a pic of her side.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Getting friendly can definitely happen during and pre heat. Not sure about her belly dropping. Has there been any change in her feed? Maybe she's not as full because there's not as much forage this time of year?

I'd keep and eye on her just in case. She should start bagging in the next few weeks if she's pregnant.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I vote no on her


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm beginning to think no too. Early this morning I went out and did the bouncy belly thing. I didn't feel any movement inside except right in the middle of her underbelly close to her ribs. I figured that was probably her stomach.


----------

